# Where to find J-Hooks that attach to hotel air walls



## HairyAz (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey guys,

I am trying to acquire more J-hooks that attach to the bottom of air walls in hotels allowing you to drop pipe down for rigging of fixtures, etc.

Future Light - Airwall Hanger Kit
PSW Sound Reinforcement Forums: Lighting => AirWall Hanger 
http://airwallhangers.com/ 
ALUMALOK.COM 

I have gone on the following sites and haven't found what I am looking for sadly. I was actually pretty shocked.  I have attached a picture of what I have and looking to get more of... any help is appreciated!


----------



## Footer (Oct 5, 2011)

HairyAz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am trying to acquire more J-hooks that attach to the bottom of air walls in hotels allowing you to drop pipe down for rigging of fixtures, etc.
> 
> ...


 
That thing looks like it is either home made or at least not mass produced. Take that to your local machine shop/welding shop. They should be able to bang out 50 in an afternoon. The only ones I have ever used are the lightsource type.


----------



## MPowers (Oct 5, 2011)

The Light source is my source. a couple others

http://airwallhangers.com/index-1.html Titan

Mega Clamps & Airwall Hangers sells Titan and Light source


----------



## HairyAz (Oct 10, 2011)

MPowers said:


> The Light source is my source. a couple others
> 
> http://airwallhangers.com/index-1.html Titan
> 
> Mega Clamps & Airwall Hangers sells Titan and Light source


 
Thanks for all the suggestions. I bought this from a company on-line 4-5 years ago. I just can't find it any more


----------

